
Cryptobin – share text / files securely - cryptobin
http://cryptob.in/
======
ejcx
Hey! Lots of people end up building things like this.

You have a problem though. Your program produces linear ciphertexts. The key
"a" and the message "a" will always create the ciphertext "136".

Everyone writing code should be using what's called an AEAD. Libraries like
nacl will provide this for you in most languages.

AEADs abstract away all the usage of primitives and implement encryption and
decryption safely (just remember to always pass in a unique nonce. In my
opinion this should be abstracted out of the AEAD interface)

~~~
cryptobin
thanks! will look into that, that's the first day I released it to the public
and any feedback is much welcomed, thanks again

